# "Curved Seatpost Frame" Elgin Ladies' Wanted...



## Old Man Wolf (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey Guys!
We've been distracted with some other projects the last several months...
... so it's about time to get back to trying to find a couple of our "Wanted" items!!!

We've already got a "straight seatpost frame" Ladies' Elgin shown here...








... So now we still need to find the "curved seatpost frame" version like this...




Note: We Are Looking For A PROJECT - Not A Nice Original Or Restored Bike!!!

I'd atleast prefer to start with the Frame, Long Tank & Maybe Head Shroud as shown...
... then we'd still need the crank & sprocket, chainguard and "over the top" front forks & front fender to get the basics we need to work with here.

(We Don't need wheels, rear fender, rack, seat or seatpost, handlebars or stem...
... and skirt guards also not needed!!!)


PLEASE EMAIL w/ PHOTOS DIRECT to  OldToyTrains@aol.com ...
... or pm through site!!!

Thank You & Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Feb 27, 2014)

*Anybody Have Just The Tank & HeadShroud???*

Hey Guys!
Someone has contacted us that has just a bare frame to start with...




... so now the question is - does Anybody have just the Tank &/Or HeadShroud so we can get a headstart that way???

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Mar 5, 2014)

Bump Time???

STILL LOOKING!!! 

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Mar 16, 2014)

Still Looking!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 24, 2014)

*Still trying to find this frame?*

I've got one if you are


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Mar 25, 2014)

mre straightbar said:


> I've got one if you are




Hey MRE,
IF you have a "Long Tank" to go with the frame - yes we're interested and would like to see some photos!!!

IF you have just a bare frame probably not as we've had a couple others offered ahead of you.

(We seem to be having a problem finding loose tanks to go with the bare frames we've been offered already so I prefer to atleast find a frame & tank together!)

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------

